# Imagens Aéreas das Cheias do Rio Tejo



## duarte07 (5 Abr 2013 às 18:25)

Aqui vai o link do blog de fotografias aéreas "A Terceira Dimensão" para visualizar 14 imagens que captei na 3ª-feira, dia 2 de Abril de 2013, por volta das 15:00h, que ilustram bem o fenómeno das Cheias do Tejo ...

*A Terceira Dimensão - Cheias do Tejo Abril 2013
*
Só assim dá para ter uma noção da imensidão da área alagada ...

Aqui vai uma imagem para despertar a curiosidade ...







Deixem comentários no blogue ... Obrigado ... 

Duarte Fernandes Pinto


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2013 às 19:17)

Parece uma imagem da Austrália.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2013 às 01:06)

Impressionante, tanta água! 

Obrigado pela partilha das fotos e do blog.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2013 às 13:34)

Absolutamente fabuloso! 

Parabéns pelas imagens, duarte07!


----------



## actioman (6 Abr 2013 às 17:41)

Realmente incrível a extensão das águas. 
É claro que estamos perante uma zona praticamente plana e qualquer meio metro de água faz diferença!

O "Terceira Dimensão" também é um espanto, tem o nosso Portugal numa perspectiva que poucos temos acesso e só por isso já vale a pena! Há lá duas passagens por Elvas! 
Venham cá mais vezes, e percam por aqui uns minutos valentes a fotografar e filmar, que a cidade já tem muitas mudanças e agora sendo Património da Humanidade tem um atractivo acrescido e claro eu agradeço! 

Obrigado por esta grande partilha!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2013 às 19:48)

Ora cá está algo que já não me lembrava de ver há alguns anos.
Excelentes imagens duarte, como sempre.


----------



## duarte07 (11 Abr 2013 às 09:54)

Obrigado pelos comentários e elogios, Mário Barros, MSantos, AnDré, actionman e João Pedro ...

Aqui vai agora uma imagem de Reguengo de Alviela, captada 5 dias depois da anterior ... Já está um pouco mais seco ...

Continuem por favor a visitar e a divulgar o "A Terceira Dimensão" ... Cada 2 dias novas imagens aéreas do nosso lindo Portugal.

Cumprimentos


----------

